# Poling Platform



## sfronterhouse (Sep 10, 2007)

Mine is super slick. I'm looking for something that will adhere to help with the problem. Any recommdations?


----------



## Dry Fly (Jul 23, 2011)

http://hydroturf.com/


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Dry Fly said:


> http://hydroturf.com/


Interesting. Maybe I'm missing it, but does the website say how thick it is? I'm looking for cushion.


----------



## jsinac (Jan 18, 2010)

I use Sea Dek (www.seadek.com) on both by casting platform and my poling platform. It is cushion, no slip and really comfortable.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Yeah my cockpit is entirely Seadek. That's probably what I'll just match the platform with. My feet get tired after a few hours up there.


----------



## Coconut Groves (Nov 2, 2011)

+1 on the Seadek. And it makes standing up there nicer on the feet.


----------

